# Snowdogg vs Tornado



## anthonymarinelli (Aug 1, 2018)

Guys looking at getting either a saltdogg pro2000 or western tornado. What do you guys suggest?

It will be going in a 1 ton dually.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you buy the Saltmutt, buy a second one as a backup.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

anthonymarinelli said:


> Guys looking at getting either a saltdogg pro2000 or western tornado. What do you guys suggest?
> 
> It will be going in a 1 ton dually.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


How are you debating whether you should get a saltdog or a Western tornado.


----------



## anthonymarinelli (Aug 1, 2018)

Really saltdogg is that bad? I dont have any experience with poly units, im coming off 550’s and bigger with steel hydraulic units.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You decide 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/1500-salt-dogg-help.133484/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/buyers-salt-dogg-2250-help.150655/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-dogg-controller-issues-need-help.115941/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-dogg-spreader-problems.158859/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/saltdogg-shpe2000.145351/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-dogg-control-boxes-are-garbage.150611/


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

anthonymarinelli said:


> Really saltdogg is that bad? I dont have any experience with poly units, im coming off 550's and bigger with steel hydraulic units.


If that's what you're used to, you're going to want to kill yourself with a thumbtack if you switch to electric.


----------



## anthonymarinelli (Aug 1, 2018)

Would you suggest i go with a more traditional stanless V with gas drive?

I suspect that will be more powerful my only concern is with reliability of those little gas engines, issues starting and all that stuff


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got several gas engine drive v boxes. This past year was the first year for them, but we had no issues. I have a local friend that runs and has run gas for 15+ years with almost no issues. 

They're far above any electric unit I've tried, just sucks a little to have to get out and put gas in them. Time will tell, but I'm happy with the switch from electric to gas so far. Still not quite the hydro setups, but the investment is a lot better also.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gas units suck overtime. They rust and break down


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

anthonymarinelli said:


> Would you suggest i go with a more traditional stanless V with gas drive?
> 
> I suspect that will be more powerful my only concern is with reliability of those little gas engines, issues starting and all that stuff


What is your goal with a smaller unit?

Most seem to be answering the question without knowing what the question is.

The biggest downfall to gas spreaders is the inability to control volume and spread width independently. And that is the reason I would never own one other than possibly as a backup. To me, that is second only to reliability.

Electric will not put out nearly as much as hydro or gas. But if you have to have one for 1 or 2 loads for small lots or a smaller truck, it might be an option. And trust me, after my experience with 1 electric spreader, that's saying something.

If you're looking to replace or do the work of another hydro spreader, you will be extremely disappointed. It ain't going to happen.

Maybe once we get some questions answered, the proper answers can be given.


----------



## anthonymarinelli (Aug 1, 2018)

Im looking to add a third truck to my operation. Seperating all the smaller commercial complexes away from my 550’s and having a 1 ton do the smaller commercial/industrial parking lots. The truck will also have a plow and be assigned its share of contracts.

I dont suspect going through more than 2 loads (of a 2.0 yard unit) per freeze. My salt shed is within 5-10 miles max of the lots i will be servicing. 

I dont expect it do the work of a hydro unit or carry the volume. Like i said it will only need to handle a couple loads. With that being said there is a big price difference between a ss gas unit and a poly unit like the tornado. I foresee the nuissance of starting and maintaining these little gas engines being aparent into the future and thats why i seem to think electric may be better although i dont have experience with them.

Also, i know its still early but we’ve all been there last minute trying to get new equipment right in time for the season so hoping to figure this out sooner then later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't think twice about the Tornado between the two options. 

Just realize it won't spread as fast as a hydro and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

anthonymarinelli said:


> Im looking to add a third truck to my operation. Seperating all the smaller commercial complexes away from my 550's and having a 1 ton do the smaller commercial/industrial parking lots. The truck will also have a plow and be assigned its share of contracts.
> 
> I dont suspect going through more than 2 loads (of a 2.0 yard unit) per freeze. My salt shed is within 5-10 miles max of the lots i will be servicing.
> 
> ...


Go with electric don't even mess with a gas engine... Rusting out is a big issue on the engines. Go with a Tornado as Mark said or if you're hell bent on Snowdogg just keep a backup controller on hand or buy one from Karrier Co. The Tornado is drag chain and will put more then enough salt... All these big time guys and their hydros, you'll be just fine with an electric...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Go with electric don't even mess with a gas engine... Rusting out is a big issue on the engines. Go with a Tornado as Mark said or if you're hell bent on Snowdogg just keep a backup controller on hand or buy one from Karrier Co. The Tornado is drag chain and will put more then enough salt... All these big time guys and their hydros, you'll be just fine with an electric...


I'm not big time nor do I have skin in the game...But I tend to agree with you....Twice in one day....This has gotta stop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would go with the tornado. The only problem I have seen with them is the rear cable connections corroding. Which is mostly not correct maintenance. The rear harnesses are cheap, get a extra set.


----------

